# 1988 Nissan Pulsar



## nissanpulsar (Mar 28, 2004)

We have a 1988 Nissan pulsar that got in a wreck and has some transmission problems and body damage. In the paper recently there was a 1987 Nissan pulsar that needs an engine. Would the engine in our 1988 pulsar be compatible with the 1987 pulsar?


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

yes and no

it depends if its the dual cam one, but other than that it should fit. Though the intakes and sensors I believe will have to be swapped as I think the fuel injection was changed from 87-88 (if you have a single cam)

-Corey


----------



## pufflolo (Dec 31, 2004)

*1.8 nissan pulsar*

do u have any 1988 nissan pulsar NX SE 1.8 COOLER OIL set, located at the top part of oil filter? ive been looking for this part since last yr..thanks


----------

